# looking for a good "manly" fo



## honor435 (May 26, 2009)

anyone have ideas of ones they love? I have tried kentish rain, and drakkar.


----------



## Lindy (May 26, 2009)

Try mixing Bay Rum with Lavender - or Dragon's Blood on its own - I find the guys really like that combination as well as Lavender & Patchouli...


----------



## ilovedoxies (May 26, 2009)

Black Tea from bramble berry is pretty manly, i like it mixed w/vanilla.


----------



## donniej (May 26, 2009)

Used motor oil with a splash of gasoline perhaps?   

Aquavelva and Old Spice are both pretty classic man-scents, they should be pretty inexpensive, too.


----------



## LJA (May 26, 2009)

I like Rainforest from WSP.  It's unisex, really...but I dig it.  It also discolors to a manly beautiful brown with grey undertones.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 26, 2009)

Around here, cool water type is the manly choice! I get it from Heaven Scent.


----------



## IrishLass (May 27, 2009)

*Masculine Musk* from SweetCakes

*Old Spice* from Oregon Trails (watch out- it's a seizer in CP, but it HP's beautifully)

*Salty Sailor* from Daystar (pretty unisex, but the men among my family and friends go gah-gah over it)

*Green Irish Tweed* from just about anywhere (never had a bad one yet)

*Mineral Waters Spa* from Daystar (it siezes in CP if you use it above .4 oz ppo, but it's so strong that using .4 oz ppo is equivalent in scent strength to any other FO used at .7 oz ppo. 

*Midsummer's Night* from WSP

*Paradise* from Daystar (fresh, unisex, effervescent lime scent that both the men and women amongst my family and friends go gah-gah over)


IrishLass


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

green irish tweed is very nice. There are lots of dupes of lots of  mens scents in most soap stores.


----------



## xraygrl (May 28, 2009)

I have an AXE dupe (Kilo) from   http://www.serendipitiescents.com/ that I think smells pretty good.


----------



## heartsong (May 28, 2009)

*x*

a popular one around here is ginger bread-gingersnap-gingerspice.

i also like to use allspice e/o, either alone or blended with orange, lime or lemon.


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Jun 11, 2009)

I found out a new fo from my cousins b/f..... Ever thought of Fresh Cut Grass ???.....It's suppose to be really good .


----------



## LJA (Jun 11, 2009)

lavender.dreams.candles said:
			
		

> I found out a new fo from my cousins b/f..... Ever thought of Fresh Cut Grass ???.....It's suppose to be really good .



I've been wanting to try that one...


----------



## krissy (Jun 11, 2009)

stonehenge runes. i have a cheap thrills of that one and i want to rub it all over my dh. i haven't soaped with it so i don't know how it reacts but it smells divine.

ETA- this stuff stinks in B&B to me. i now hate the scent!


----------



## kslo78 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasabi and Green Tea from Brambleberry are pretty manly/gender neutral. The Wasabi is awesome.


----------



## LJA (Jun 13, 2009)

Beau Brummel from BB is manly too.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

Sothern Soapers O'Ceallaigh & BB's Dragon's Blood.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 28, 2009)

Northern Pines, Bamboo & Teak, and "Happy Men Type" from NDA are my favourite man scents!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 11, 2009)

My husband likes Bay Rum all by itself.


----------



## wookie130 (Jul 26, 2009)

I third the Bay Rum for men...

And you can never go wrong with some of the cologne knock-offs, like Cool Water.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I am tardy to the party.     I still have to say Sweet Cakes Masculine Musk and Tony's Black Pepper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, I mixed patchouli w/ cerdar wood and it is so yummy, very masculine.


----------



## CarmenJean (Jul 28, 2009)

Cederwood and Lime for me. OH luuuurves it!


----------

